# Young Adult and Children's Fiction



## Kaven (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, I guess since Harry Potter and His Dark Materials this is a much more popular genre than it used to be, but I think this genre provides a lot more than a passing craze. I simply adore most books in this genre and even though I am technically a 'grown-up' *shudders at the word*, I find them much more satisfying and imaginative than must adult fiction. The majority of modern adult fiction seems to be either grim, cynical or generally tedious. 

Anyway, if there are any other fans out there of this genre, let's talk about our favourite books/author's and swap recommended reading.

Some of the most recent books I have enjoyed include:

The Alex Rider series by Anthony Horowitz. They're rather silly and over the top in places, but, just like James Bond I think they're meant to me. However unlike James Bond you thankfully don't have to put up with the chauvinism and smugness (apolgies to any James fans out there). They also, especially later in the series become more emotionally involved. Although what is remarkable is the remoteness with which Horowitz treats Rider. In all the 5 books so far in this series, you hardly get to hear any of Alex's thoughts, and his dialog is minimal. Rather than detracting from his sense of character, I found this added to it. You can read in to Alex as much or as little as you like, and the coolness of his nature provokes you to pour your own heart out into his. That said and done, i'll never forgive Horowitz for Scorpia.

The CHERUB series by R. Muchamore promises to help those Rider fans satisfy their cravings for boy-spy fiction. The idea is similar, yet somewhat less 'glam' than the Rider series. 

For magic/fantasy fans: 

Stravaganza series by Mary Hoffman is a good read. Only books 1 and 2 are out so far but I can't wait for the third. It took me ages to get around to buying the first book because I was put off by the rather insipid sounding blurb on the cover. However, i'm very glad I took the plunge! The world they offer is vastly more rich, entertaining and involving than I first thought it would be. Set in a parallal 'Venice' of the past, they feature a glitzy cast of characters and yet, under the sparkle, an uncompromising emotional strength. Prepare to get those tissues out!

Faerie Wars by Herbie Brennan is a brilliant fast paced, witty, exciting read. Slightly similar to Artemis Fowl in topic, and yet completely different. Henry Atherton makes a likeable albeit unlikely hero, whilst Pyrgus Malvae and his sister Blue provide the 'oomph'. (1st in a trilogy, 2nd book due out Oct 4th - can't wait!).

Other books i've liked include (of course) the Sabriel/Lirael/Abhorson trilogy by Garth Nix. His most recent Keys of the Kingdom series are good reads, though with a less dark tone, but personally I didn't find them as absorbing.

Pirates is another gutsy, insightful and historically evocative read by Celia Rees.

Aibourne by Kenneth Oppal - a good page-turning old-fashioned adventure story that will make you fall in love with airships.

Ok well i'll stop there for now ... I could go on for ever  :roll:


----------



## CelticBardess (Sep 5, 2004)

I as well am a fan of the young adult fiction, even though I am by law an "adult."  However, I guess I go for more of the teenage stuff, like Princess Diaries, and like The Silver Kiss.  I guess for right now, I can relate more to those, even though I graduated high school, and am moving on to college.  I still feel like a little high school girl with adolescent emotions......kinda like a freshman (gee, who would've thought?)!

Actually, I haven't really read or heard of most of the books you've mentioned, however that's more children's as opposed to teenage, I'm assuming?  I have heard of the three books by Garth Nix, and I have to agree, none of them sounded all that intruiging, which is a shame because with a title like Sabriel, it should be a good book, wouldn't you think?  

-Anne.


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 5, 2004)

Well Kaven, you seem to have just mentioned every single one of my favourite books   :shock:  : His dark Materials, Harry Potter, Abhorsen, Keys To The Kingdom, Alex Rider,Cherub, Stzavaganza....

To Add to that list:

The Diamond Bothers by Antony Horowitz. Very funny, i laugh just thinking about them.

Mortal Engines, Preditors Gold By Philip Reeve. Great fiction set in a future where cities move on wheels.  :wink:     lots of airships too.

I am not a Grown up but i think i will probably read YA/childrens fiction all my life.

Ben M


----------



## Kaven (Sep 6, 2004)

> Well Kaven, you seem to have just mentioned every single one of my favourite books



lol, and ... you knew this was coming didn't you? I LOVE the Philip Reeves Mortal Engines series! I can't wait for the third one ... The technology and accuracy to detail in how the cities/airships work is fantastic. I don't know if you've ever watched the anime Castle in the Sky by Studio Ghibli, but it has lots of the same kind of old fashioned airship techonology, and it's all beautifully animated and with a great story. Very magical.



> The Diamond Bothers by Antony Horowitz. Very funny, i laugh just thinking about them.



Not tried those yet, but I think I should. Have you heard he's writing a new series, like Alex Rider but with magic? Can you imagine, a cross between Harry Potter and Alex Rider? Sounds good!



> I have heard of the three books by Garth Nix, and I have to agree, none of them sounded all that intruiging, which is a shame because with a title like Sabriel, it should be a good book, wouldn't you think?



They are really good, though quite dark and violent in places, but no more so than the Philip Reeve books mentioned above. 



> I guess I go for more of the teenage stuff, like Princess Diaries, and like The Silver Kiss.



I've heard of the Princess Diaries, though i've never read them. I tend to like more fantasy/magic/action books. What kind of style are they?


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 6, 2004)

> like Alex Rider but with magic? Can you imagine, a cross between Harry Potter and Alex Rider? Sounds good!



Sounds most interesting   , i look forward to it.

To add more to this list 

I really enjoyed "the Wind on fire" series. Also the Darran Shan books (brings the vampire inside me out :twisted: ). the Broken sky series and the haunting of Alizabel Cray by Chris Wooding. The series of unfortunate events.Holes. The list could go on for ever :shock: 

Ben M


----------



## Akiko (Sep 6, 2004)

I just got done reading Pirates by Celia Rees and liked it very much! I couldn't put it down, got it done in two days. ^_^ Very good read.


----------



## DanTheMan1535 (Sep 9, 2004)

Nobody included The Giver (or maybe I missed it)!  It was written for children, but I've read it 3 or 4 times and I find the idea behind awesome and scary living in an era where the community/government you are apart of can manipulate everyone about you; from your god given right of choise to your senses (hearing, taste, vision, feel).  If you haven't read it, yes it's a children's book but it also has appeal to young adults and the older!

Dan


----------



## tekp (Oct 21, 2004)

In the books mentioned above...

The Sabriel / Lirael / Abhorsen trilogy is fantastic in my opinion, the storyline is gripping and although it tends to get a bit boring near the end of the second and third books, it's still a very good read.

I also enjoyed the darren shan novels, and have recently finished the 12th book - which, in my opinion, ends the saga in a little bit of a blunt and unexpected way - and unwelcome to me.

I also enjoyed the Wind on Fire series, and I think the second two books were better than the first - which in itself did introduce some good ideas (such as that tribe travelling on those air-ship thingies). I thought the first book was a lot more kiddy than the others, and i think he never intended to write a trilogy from the outset...

But maybe I'm wrong... 

I enjoyed the Alex Rider series, and Kaven, you said you'd never forgive Horowitz - does that mean there are to be no more books and what happened at the end of Scorpia really is the _end_?? Bummer... But maybe it was the guy from the end of Point Blanc


----------



## Deskbythewindow (Nov 23, 2004)

I love all of Shel Silverstein's work (someone mentioned the giving tree) and on the younger children's side of things- anything by Robert Munsch. Mortimer, We Share Everything and Thomas's snowsuit are among my favorites.

Then again, I am an ECE- I have to have a love of kids books.


----------



## Iorek Brynison (Nov 27, 2004)

The Artemis Fowl books are excellent, its about a genius criminal mastermind and underground fairies

Pendragon books, not excellent but good. The third one is the best, its called the Never War.


----------



## sakarisheart (Jun 8, 2005)

I like the Clique series by Lisi Harrison. She hasn't written any other books except that series though. She also writes shows for MTV. Its a good series and I can't wait for the fourth one to come out.


----------



## sakarisheart (Jun 8, 2005)

I like the Clique series by Lisi Harrison. She hasn't written any other books except that series though. She also writes shows for MTV. Its a good series and I can't wait for the fourth one to come out.


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jun 18, 2005)

The Brian Doyle books are perfect. Definately read any of them, child or not.


----------



## discipleofWORD (Jun 23, 2005)

Man! I just finished reading The Chocolate War (by Robert Cormier...however you spell his last name). What a great book! I never knew you could take something like a chocolate sale and make it very dramatic. I also read Hero a couple years ago (also by the same author) and that book was a good read!

Don't you just love that feeling when you finish a book? Mmmmmmmmm....

Oh yea, there's a sequel to The Chocolate War called, unsurprisingly, Beyond the Chocolate War... I'm going to read soon.

List:
The Chocolate War
Beyond the Chocolate War
Hero

For young adults.


----------



## Creative Mind (Jul 14, 2005)

I LOVE YA Fiction.
My absolute favorite author is Sarah Dessen. She is AMAZING!


----------



## Creative Mind (Jul 14, 2005)

I LOVE YA Fiction.
My absolute favorite author is Sarah Dessen. She is AMAZING!


----------

